# FreeBSD as media server with GUI?



## Oceanwatcher (Sep 22, 2009)

I am researching what OS and filesystem to use as a base for a high performance file server.

The clients will be Windows, Mac and Linux.

From what I have been able to find out so far, ZFS looks very promising as the solution to my search for a good filesystem to use. As there will be a lot of data on the system, I need security. For this kind of data, backup is not really an option (don't think regular data  ) so a good RAID solution is important. Also, it is important to have ways of expanding and reconfigure the harddisk pool when needed.

I need as high speed in and out of the server as possible. From what I have read so far, FreeBSD is a good candidate.

My biggest problem is this: I need a GUI with some administration tools that can take care of the day to day care of the server. Yes, I can handle a CLI, but this server will eventually be left to run with less knowledge about the inner workings of a system like this than me, so a GUI is needed.

What are my options? With multicore systems and a lot of memory, the impact of running KDE or Gnome is a lot less than the advantages it will give in administrating the server.

But are there good applications to do the administration? Any special apps for administrating ZFS?

Anyone running a server with a GUI?

Please, I am not asking to start flamewar between GUI and CLI fans. For me, it is not one or the other.

Also, I am concerned about security, but as this system will never be directly exposed on the internet, I am less concerned than I would be if it was a web server in some way. In most cases this server will be on a network that has no access to the internet.

I am running a Linux server today and using Linux as os on my laptop. I have tried FreeBSD some years ago, but now need to look around again to find the best solution for my project.


----------



## sand_man (Sep 22, 2009)

Maybe FreeNAS is an option for you.
http://www.freenas.org/


----------



## SirDice (Sep 22, 2009)

If I look at my own server I hardly change anything regarding the filesystem setup or Samba's configuration. This was pretty much a one time setup deal. The shares are accessible from my windows, mac and media streamer. So I'm not sure why you would need a GUI.


----------

